

Google Says the FBI Is Secretly Spying on Some of Its Customers - knowtheory
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/03/google-nsl-range/

======
knowtheory
So for all of the conspiracy theorists out there. Ask yourself this. Why would
a company who is actively colluding with the government fight over a prolonged
period of time w/ that same gov to disclose how many requests for user data
the gov makes?

